# TIA fürAnfänger



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2012)

N'abend,

ich habe heute im Rahmen meines Studiums endlich die Siemens Software bekommen, aber...

...bestellt wurde Step7 Professional 2006 SR6
...geliefert wurde Step7 V11

Studienhefte habe ich dafür noch keine bekommen. Neugierig wie ich nunmal bin, habe ich den Kram auch gleich installiert. Ich habe ja bisher nur diese revolutionäre Drag'n'drop-Software auf der Nürnbergmesse 2010 gesehen. Das sah ja auch ganz toll und idiotensicher aus. Das Richtige für mich! 

Und dann kam das schreckliche Erwachen: Wie funktioniert das??? Und warum hat das Portal im 5-Minutentakt einen "Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden"? Ist das bei der ungepatchten Version normal? Das das Ganze noch nicht so ausgereift ist, habe ich ja schon mehrfach hier lesen dürfen. Jetzt lade ich mir erstmal alle Patches und Hotfixes runter. 

Jetzt mal die Frage an Euch:

Ist das Zeugs jetzt soweit, dass man damit arbeiten kann (auch wenn es nur Hausaufgaben sind)? Ansonsten schmeiße ich den Kram wieder runter und mache meine Hausaufgaben in der Firma!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2012)

Dia, bei TIA sind wir alle noch Anfänger. Für dich ist eigentlich jetzt de richtige Zeitpunkt es zu
lernen, wenn da kein Projekt dahinter steht. Über kurz oder lang werden wir alle mit der unausgereiften
Software arbeiten müssen


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2012)

Das sieht alles so anders aus... gruselig...


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2012)

Ist das richtig, das man hier nur Panel-PCs und Basic Panel hat? Oder habe ich mal wieder Scheiße gebaut?


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2012)

Wenn du nur TIA hast, dann ist das wohl so, da nur WinCC Basic enthalten ist,
allerdings gibt es da dann auch noch WinCC V11 in div. Abstufungen.
Basic (mit enthalten), Comfort, Advanced, Professional

Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht, in welchem Zusammenhang du Panel-PC haben solltest,
außer evtl. als WinAC sprich SoftSPS Variante.



			
				CA01 schrieb:
			
		

> WinCC Basic
> 
> 
> Basic Panels
> ...



Wobei WinCC Runtime Professional über kurz oder lang das klassische WinCC (momentan V7) ersetzen soll.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2012)

Hi Dia,

ich denke, bis du dein Studium abgeschlossen hast, ist TIA vielleicht soweit, dass man es testweise einsetzen kann. Ich halte die Software im Moment noch für Sondermüll im Alpha-Stadium, aber das kannten wir ja schon von WinCCFlex. Vielleicht wird ja mit den Jahren eine brauchbare Software daraus. Schade ist das schon, denn nun müssen wir weiterhin mit diesem SCL-Editir aus der Steinzeit arbeiten...

PS: Nicht das einer denkt, ich wäre Siemens-feindlich. Nein, nach einem längeren Beckhoff (Codesys) - Projekt kehre ich gerade mit großer Freude wieder zu meinem Step7 V5.5-Editor zurück, nachdem ich feststellen mußte, dass auch andere nur mit Wasser kochen und es nicht wirklich besser machen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Februar 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hi Dia,
> 
> ich denke, bis du dein Studium abgeschlossen hast, ist TIA vielleicht soweit, dass man es testweise einsetzen kann...



Du hast ja Hoffnungen... das wird nicht vor November 2013 sein!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Du hast ja Hoffnungen... das wird nicht vor November 2013 sein!!!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Der Ralle hat schon mit eingerechnet das du nicht beim erstmal bestehst, also bis 2015 läuft die Software.....vielleicht


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2012)

Cool! 

Die komplette Installation von V11, inkl. Download und Aufspielen von Servicepacks und Updates, hat mich bestimmt 4 Stunden gekostet...
Das Deinstallieren dauert nur 20 Minuten!!! 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (5 Februar 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Die komplette Installation von V11, inkl. Download und Aufspielen von Servicepacks und Updates, hat mich bestimmt 4 Stunden gekostet...
> Das Deinstallieren dauert nur 20 Minuten!!!


Hi dia,
wenn du nicht mehr an deinem Programm weiterarbeiten willst reicht speichern und schließen, 
du musst nicht jedes mal die Software deinstallieren.


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2012)

Ups... dann habe ich wohl die Anleitung falsch verstanden...
Im Ernst: Die Version, die man mir zugeschickt hat, ist alle 10 Minuten abgestürzt. Dann habe ich mir die Servicepacks 1 und 2 für Step7 V11 und die Servicepacks 1 und 2 für Step7 Basic bei Siemens runtergeladen. Das ganze sind dann 4 DVDs geworden. Als ich alles drauf hatte, ging gar nichts mehr, weil irgendetwas mit irgendeinem SQL-Dumper nicht stimmen sollte. Nun kann es natürlich sein, dass das alles damit zusammenhängt, das ich das auf meinem Privatrechner installiere. Und der ist ja auch nicht ganz jungfräulich. Neben diversen Ballerspielen und Need for Speed hausen hier auch noch LOGO! und die Studentenversionen von Autodesk Inventor und LabVIEW 2010. Wenn ich mal viel Lust und Zeit habe, dann werde ich den PC platt machen und neu aufsetzen. Aber für's Erste habe ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll. Wenn es nur darum geht, meine Hausaufgaben zu machen, dann kann ich das auch mit der guten alten 5.x!

Schönen Gruß,

die


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2012)

Ich Sage es immer wieder, TIA ist die einzigste Software die bei Installation das Risiko hat,
das der ganze Rechner danach nicht mehr läuft :-|


----------



## mariob (5 Februar 2012)

Hallo Teufel,
muß es denn überhaupt Step7 sein? Es gibt doch auch noch Fremdanbieter, zugegeben, nicht optimal und auch nicht unbedingt vollständig ausgereift. Ich bin zwar auf Arbeit damit nicht wunschlos glücklich, komme aber an meine Ziele....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich Sage es immer wieder, TIA ist die einzigste Software die bei Installation das Risiko hat,
> das der ganze Rechner danach nicht mehr läuft :-|



der Spruch gehört eigentlich in die Rubrik "Weise Worte" 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich bisher nie mit anderen Programmierumgebungen beschäftigen müssen. Und vielleicht können meine Studienleiter auch gar nichts anderes!? Ich denke mal, die haben sich was dabei gedacht, als sie mir den Kram zugeschickt haben. Bei den Grundlagenheften war z.B. Siemens LOGO!Soft vorgeschrieben. Die Einsendeaufgaben sind meine "Pflichtenhefte". Da komme ich nicht drumherum. Ich muss demnächst zu Schneider und mir da einen Crashkurs in SoMachine reinziehen. Aber das ist ja was völlig anderes... Ich würde auf jeden Fall gerne bei Siemens bleiben, weil ich mich da ganz gut zurechtfinde...jedenfalls bis gestern...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich Sage es immer wieder, TIA ist die einzigste Software die bei Installation das Risiko hat,
> das der ganze Rechner danach nicht mehr läuft :-|




Ich müsste etwas nachdenken aber da gibt es bestimmt noch anderer Kanidaten  ........ Ich verfolge dieeen und auch die anderern Treads von TIA und es macht mich sprachlos das S wieder so einen Schrott geliefert hat... Ich hatte wirklich die Hoffnung das sich das WinCCflex-Drama nicht wiederholt. Wenn man es genau nimmt wiederholt es sich auch nicht. TIA ist schlimmer ROFLMAO

Und ich glaube das ganze hab ich schon mal geschrieben


----------



## mariob (5 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich nochmal, 


> Ich habe mich bisher nie mit anderen Programmierumgebungen beschäftigen  müssen. Und vielleicht können meine Studienleiter auch gar nichts  anderes!? Ich denke mal, die haben sich was dabei gedacht, als sie mir  den Kram zugeschickt haben. Bei den Grundlagenheften war z.B. Siemens  LOGO!Soft vorgeschrieben. Die Einsendeaufgaben sind meine  "Pflichtenhefte".


ja, dann sieht die Sache anders aus, ich nahm an es geht nur um den Code um ein wenig zu üben.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Projekt kehre ich gerade mit großer Freude wieder zu meinem Step7 V5.5-Editor zurück, nachdem ich feststellen mußte, dass auch andere nur mit Wasser kochen und es nicht wirklich besser machen.



Argh, jetzt kurz vor der Abkündigung hast Du es in Dein Herz geschlossen.


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Februar 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hi Dia,
> 
> PS: Nicht das einer denkt, ich wäre Siemens-feindlich. Nein, nach einem längeren Beckhoff (Codesys) - Projekt kehre ich gerade mit großer Freude wieder zu meinem Step7 V5.5-Editor zurück, nachdem ich feststellen mußte, dass auch andere nur mit Wasser kochen und es nicht wirklich besser machen.




Was hat dich gestört  ???? Was kostet denn TIA in der Vollausbausstufe Professional?


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2012)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Was hat dich gestört  ???? Was kostet denn TIA in der Vollausbausstufe Professional?



Meinst du an Beckhoff??
Der Editor gefällt mich nicht großartig, besonders das Umschalten Off-Online nervt unglaublich, weil man jedesmal wieder im Code nach unten scrollen muß, das hat mich sowas von abgenertvt. Auch die Variablensuche finde ich nicht so berauschend und mindestens mit einem Mausclick zu viel  Die Online-Ansicht in ST nervt auch ein wenig, (ist aber in SCL ähnlich) wenn man mehrere Und/Oder nebeneinander verknüpft, man muß das immer untereinander schreiben, ich fände besser, man könnte sich eine Variablentabelle Online zusammenstellen und rechts die Anzeige der Variablenwerte besser anpassen. Das ist zwar auch in der Variablendeklaration zu sehen, aber auch da nervt die Sucherei und Scollerei. 

TIA kostet mich nichts extra (außer Nerven) da ich Aplphatester bei Siemens bin. Nein Spaß beiseite, ich hab einen Updatevertrag mit Siemens und bei der Professional-Version bekam man das TIA-Portal dann darüber.


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Februar 2012)

Das grösste Problem mit TwinCat ist eher, dass die Kommunikation zum Debugger über einen Thread in der SPS gewährleistet wird. Wird der PC schon an der Kante gefahren, ist es auch mit dem Debuggen aus, weil dann gibt es Timeouts. Das soll man natürlich nicht machen, aber die Realität sieht manchmal anders aus. Fürs Debuggen legte ich mir immer eine Auswahl von Variablen in die Watchliste, weil das kostete dann weniger CPU-Zeit und weniger Scrollen. 

Wenn du Alphatester bei Siemens bist, kommt mir der Verdacht, da gibt es einen gewissen Hang zum Masochismus  *duck und wech*


----------



## MSB (13 Februar 2012)

Ich glaube der fachlich korrekte Ausdruck heutzutage lautet wohl http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Adopter

Du siehst also, mit Masochismus hat das nichts zu tun, auch wenn die Übergänge wohl durchaus fließend sind ...


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2012)

Ich meinte ja eher, dass alle TIA-Nutzer offensichtlich Alpha- oder zumindest Beta-Tester zu sein scheinen.  Jedenfalls intern bei Siemens


----------



## waldy (17 Februar 2012)

Hi,
und gibt s schon eine Gute Links für TIA oder einen Gute Buch zum selbstlernen ?
gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> und gibt s schon eine Gute Links für TIA oder einen Gute Buch zum selbstlernen ?
> gruß



http://www.lehmanns.de/shop/technik...tomatisieren-mit-simatic-s7-300-im-tia-portal


----------



## waldy (17 Februar 2012)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort,
das Buch sieht gut aus, nur Preis ist irgendwie in unglaubliche Bereich.
Oder hat was als gebrtauchte zu verkaufen günstig ?
gruß


----------



## dalbi (17 Februar 2012)

Hi,

http://www.buch24.de/1070-0/3-5914692-1.html?ia-pmtrack=195272714



Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (17 Februar 2012)

oh war das Falsche. Gibt es nicht günstiger.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (17 Februar 2012)

Bei Siemens gibt es das Handbuch zu TIA.

Dort ist auch ein getting started drin -> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/57185407?Datakey=47071380

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Serano (19 Februar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Argh, jetzt kurz vor der Abkündigung hast Du es in Dein Herz geschlossen.



Kurz vor der Abkündigung? ... sehr witzig ... solange PCS7 noch auf der alten Basis weiterentwickelt wird (bis ca. 2015) - ganz neu jetzt V8.0 - wird auch nicht STEP7 Classic abgekündigt.

Se


----------

